# 'The Mengliad' - by Jana Janeway



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/Mengliad-Jana-Janeway/dp/1449929680/

Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/The-Mengliad-ebook/dp/B003KRP3NY/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Jana,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Great to see you here, Jana. Welcome to KB!

I have had the pleasure of reading *The Mengliad *and loved it.

Here is my review for Amazon:

In Jana Janeway's story, The Mengliad, two near identical species coexist on earth, the humans and the Mengliads. The humans are not aware of the Mengliads who protect their identities from the humans in fear that humans will use them for experimentation. Over centuries, interbreeding between the two species has occurred and a proportion of the human population carry a dormant Mengliad gene which can be activated by blood from a pure Mengliad. Jessica, the main character in the story, is one such human. She is accidentally transformed into a Mengliad which turns her life up side down as she not only tries to deal with the changes within her, but must also deal with a dangerous "purist" group of Mengliads out to destroy her. The Mengliad is a hugely entertaining read following Jessica's aventures as she avoids the purists while falling in love with her newly found Mengliad soul mate. Can't wait to read the sequel!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, then.....now you have six.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

When can we expect the sequel?


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Jana... I read your post, got the sample, liked it, and purchased your book last weekend.    I do look forward to reading it, but my TBR list is out of control, so it could be awhile before I get to it.

@ IRose: I have Portal, too, but haven't had time to read that one yet, either. 

Perhaps, if I stopped reading the Book Bazaar, stopped downloading samples, stopped reading samples and making purchases every weekend, I would actually finish a book in it's entirety.........alas, such a paradigm.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Jana,

I've downloaded a sample, and it wasn't actually on this thread that I spotted it.  I think you were actually on another thread and I saw something about the novel that made me click on it.  Of course, if I hadn't spotted it there, I would have clicked to get the sample after seeing it here.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw one of your posts on another thread, clicked your book and liked what I read - bought it, read it, liked it, and will write a review shortly - went looking for the next book but I see I will have to wait. Take care of yourself and please post when the sequel is available.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

What's the title for the sequel?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

JanaOnWheels said:


> 'The Mengliad' is featured on Whiz Buzz this week...
> 
> http://whizbuzz.blogspot.com/


Fantastic! Love the graphic rep of the pile of books. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

JanaOnWheels said:


> I'm sorry for being neglectful with my own thread.
> 
> Maria,
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Looking forward to it. Did you notice your book mentioned here?
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25799.75.html


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

JanaOnWheels said:


> Imogen,
> 
> LOLOL, yeah. He didn't care for it, I guess. Called 'Jessica' whiny! I've been chatting with a gal over there about that.
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice that, just saw the pic and decided to send you the link. Must go over and read it.


----------

